# Fotos Gordon



## ABatalha (19 Set 2006 às 11:07)

Bom Dia,

Vi este site que apresenta um filme do furacão Gordon, mas não consigo fazer o SAVE no meu computador para se ver o filme sem estar online. Alguém sabe como gravar este filme no PC?

http://hadar.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/trop_ge_ir4_float1_0.html

Obrigado!


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 11:48)

*Re: SAVE a link de filme*

Não sei como fazê-lo, pois o que se vê, são uma sucessão de várias fotografias em jpg, mais concretamente 12. E a página deles tem um software que as faz passar sucessivamente, dando-nos a sensação de movimento. mas estou a ver o que consigo ABatalha.


----------



## ABatalha (19 Set 2006 às 12:34)

*Re: SAVE a link de filme*

Obrigado!!! 

Este furacão será de categoria 1 nos Açores. A protecção Civil não deveria avisar para pregarem madeiras nas janelas, ao menos no grupo Central?


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 20:06)

*Re: SAVE a link de filme*



ABatalha disse:


> Obrigado!!!
> 
> Este furacão será de categoria 1 nos Açores. A protecção Civil não deveria avisar para pregarem madeiras nas janelas, ao menos no grupo Central?



Desculpa a demora, mas tive de inventar um sistema tipo "artesanal" para conseguir o que querias. Com um programa que grava em video o que se passa no monitor ou numa área escolhida por nós e depois tive de o comprimir para ficar mais ligeiro, uma vez que o ficheiro video gravado é em avi, logo "pesado".

Aqui te deixo o link do que gravei: *Gordon*


----------



## ABatalha (20 Set 2006 às 10:43)

*Re: SAVE a link de filme*

Muito obrigado pelo tempo que usaaste !

Mas por algum motivo não consegui fazer o download do file


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 21:02)

Bem,penso que podemos criar desde já uma galeria para as imagens que vamos ter da passagem deste amigão pelas nossas terras..
Desde já partilho convosco  a imagem dele a chegar pelo lusco fusco..


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2006 às 23:04)

Eu inicialmente coloquei as minhas fotos no Internacional, talvez porque o Gordon ainda estava fora das águas territoriais   

Aqui vão:


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 23:11)

Aqui fica tudo kentinho e bem juntinho..Eheheh!  
By the way,grandes fotos mm!


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2006 às 23:17)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Aqui fica tudo kentinho e bem juntinho..Eheheh!
> By the way,grandes fotos mm!



A tua também apesar de nos ter dado a preguiça e nem do carro saimos


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 23:19)

É verdade..!


----------



## Luis França (20 Set 2006 às 23:48)

Às 10:00 na costa de Sintra já se avistava a parede de nuvens no horizonte.






Em Benfica a "infantaria"  começava a avistar-se.






Agora continua o nevoeiro baixo e sem uma pinga de água, o vento de sul com alguma intensidade espontânea e o céu manchado, aqui e ali, de negro nalgumas concentrações de nevoeiro (que mais parece smog húmido). Parece as horas que precederam aquela trovoada de sul do dia 14 de Junho deste ano.


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 23:50)

Não consigo ver as imagens


----------



## Luis França (20 Set 2006 às 23:53)

Sorry ... o Flock (browser) carregou-as mal ... já está corrigido. (Firefox)


----------



## Minho (21 Set 2006 às 00:12)

Luis França disse:


> Sorry ... o Flock (browser) carregou-as mal ... já está corrigido. (Firefox)



Continua-se sem se ver   É do nevoeiro??


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 00:20)

Eu vejo-as perfeitamente estão muito boas, assim como as do Minho e as do tozequio! Pena agora ser de noite, porque esta frente dava uma belas fotos! Eu vou tentar acordar cedinho a ver se capto algumas também


----------



## Luis França (21 Set 2006 às 00:21)

Não é do nevoeiro não ....é da net, já estou a ter problemas outra vez com o forum, a UPS já deu 3 picos, portanto ponham-se a pau com um "blackout" nas próximas horas, deve ser do tráfego aqui (hoje tá cheio  )...experimentem usar o firefox ou então vão a http://azenhasmar.blogspot.com.


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 00:22)

Fil disse:


> Eu vejo-as perfeitamente estão muito boas, assim como as do Minho e as do tozequio! Pena agora ser de noite, porque esta frente dava uma belas fotos! Eu vou tentar acordar cedinho a ver se capto algumas também



Não são minhas, são do Tiagofsky, não tires o mérito ao rapaz.


----------



## Minho (21 Set 2006 às 00:23)

Pois a mim nem firefox nem IE.... Eu acho que é mesmo o imageshack a dar o berro...


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 00:25)

tozequio disse:


> Não são minhas, são do Tiagofsky, não tires o mérito ao rapaz.



Oops  eu sabia mas ao escrever não sei porque me deu para meter o teu nick


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 00:25)

eu consigo ver as fotos...

Uma foto hj tirada em benfica a coisa de 10m


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 11:22)

Belas fotos.  A tua foto alex, de noite está muito porreira, tu moras bem altinho!  Isso não te dá vertigens nem nada!


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 11:32)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Belas fotos.  A tua alex, de noite está muito porreira, tu moras bem altinho!  Isso não te dá vertigens nem nada!



7º andar

Vertigens?? NAhhh...sempre lá morei..já estou habituado...


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 19:24)

Posto aqui a imagem da escuridão que está aqui no Porto neste momento senão sobrecarrego os outros topicos!


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 19:26)

Ah..ja agora do lado onde ha mais luz é o lado do mar(W), que apesar de estar mais klaro está td coberto..


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 20:30)

Uma fotografia retirada de outro fórum, tirada na zona das Antas ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Angelstorm (21 Set 2006 às 20:54)

Aqui fica também um pequeno contributo das fotos tiradas na zona Entroncamento/Tomar.
Não deu para grandes fotos, mas aqui fica...

Ontem, a espera... 













E hoje já esta tarde depois da passagem da frente...


----------

